# Web Pages



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Do all of you work in the web page industry? All of your sites are so elaborate with java and flash and great graphics. I have enough trouble just trying to fill in the data on a MySpace page. What's your secret?


----------



## WNYHaunts (Jul 3, 2006)

I do. I do freelance work and I am Web Content Manger/Web Page Master for 52 Library locations.

Everything I learned as far as web development is self taught. The links found in my signature are my own personal websites.

I do Flash/Action Script development but I don't believe in websites being purely flash, I focus on accessibility.

If you want to learn Web Page semantics and structure start here
www.w3schools.com
A tip I have is DO NOT USE TABLES for layout purposes, learn XHTML and CSS.

I use PhotoShop for graphics design.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Nah, I've been hand-editing HTML since '95 for fun. I don't use flash or anything elaborate for mine. I just gradually pick up tid-bits about formatting tables and so forth. I work in the IT industry, but not as a web designer.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Gloomy_gus, I don't know if my page is all that great, but I use FrontPage, and I find it easy to use and plenty powerful. I don't have flash intros and all of that. FrontPage is basically a WYSIWYG (What you see is what you get) editor, much like word, and though I'm not a huge proponent of Microsoft I like this product.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't know if anyone considers my sites any good or not but I do use flash. I am not a programmer at any means, but an Electronics Technician. I am using a pretty cheap program call Koolmoves. You can get it at www.koolmoves.com. . It runs for about 50 bucks and does some pretty cool stuff for being cheap. I suggested the software to Dr. Morbius and now he uses it too. You can check his site out here http://www.robbybuilder.com/ I think the doctor is making Krough a site with it too, so be on the look out for Krough's new flash site coming out soon. The good thing about this software is that you don't really need to know programming to use it. It does have features that need to be programmed but not really. But it does have that ability. Two of my sites I have been using it to load variables into flash. Now that takes a little programming which I have been learning on my own. But like I said, I am not a programmer, but it isn't too hard to learn. You can see my programmed flash at work at www.gravemaker.info/. My other flash sites are www.deathtouchhorrors.com and www.thechristmaskennel.com. The other map project that I have is on the Christmas site.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Back in the day I was creating my sites with HTML and Java but now don't have the time. I simply use Freewebs and their WYSIWYG editor. It makes my life so much easier. I have learned a little about CSS and it isn't too bad. I know XHTML is basically HTML but with a slight difference.

As for Graphics.......That's my thing......especially animations. I have only been doing them for about a year but think I'm coming along pretty well. I use Xara3-d, PaintShopPro7, and Bannershop. 

A quick note about Flash. For those on dial up and with older/slower pc's it is a pain. I prefer for stay away from using it on my sites since I would much rather have someone see my site than leave because the Flash is too much for their pc's to handle. Too much of anything is bad for dial up and slow pc users. (I should know since I was dealing with it till this past December.)


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I tought myself HTML and I've used Front Page, but I guess my problem is that I have no artistic ability whatsoever and the graphics that are included in those packages just doesn't do the trick for me. Take your signature for example. It's fairly simple, but that font surely isn't included in my MS suite.

The guy who created and maintains our company website is a friend of mine. Maybe I can get him to do a page for me. He's just out of college so I can pay him with Twinkies and Beer.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

GloomyGus you want Fonts? I have several thousand! lol


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Teary. But that has to go to the bottom of the list for now. I am going to have a hard enough time remembering to document my prop building for my how-to section. I get so wrapped up in the project, I forget to stop and take photos and notes. After checking out many of the how-to pages, I see that some have lots of pics but little text and others have pages of text with only a few pics. I'd like to find a balance between the two. I have lofty goals and if I can get 50% of them accomplished, I think it will be pretty good.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

heresjohnny said:


> Gloomy_gus, I don't know if my page is all that great, but I use FrontPage, and I find it easy to use and plenty powerful. I don't have flash intros and all of that. FrontPage is basically a WYSIWYG (What you see is what you get) editor, much like word, and though I'm not a huge proponent of Microsoft I like this product.


I hear FP is good for the user... but speaking as a server admin, it sucks on the server side! 

One note-- it requires you to have your website hosted on a site that supports frontpage... if not, you'll need to use something else. Any editor that allows general FTP updating will work with most web hosts.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Oh completely understand Gloomy Gus. If you ever decide you need/want them just let me know. I will zip them up and send them to you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, terry. You said you are really good at graphics, could you help me. I need like a background or something to go with my sites. I am having trouble coming up with my own pictures etc.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

DT you have a PM so we don't hi-jack the thread.


----------



## WNYHaunts (Jul 3, 2006)

I would not ever use FrontPage, ever. Nothing against those who so use frontpage for site development, its just not all around the better software. I use Dream Weaver. I understand this is not a tech/web forum so I won’t go into my reasoning. 

It’s a rare occurrence when I do use flash on my websites. There is an accessibility factor. It comes down to who your target audience is. 

It is always best to separate content from presentation. That’s why most web sites today are moving toward XHTML CSS based layouts. CSS gives you full control over your design. 

I have a web site I will publish soon called HalloweenWebDesign.com, I have had it for a long time now but I am just now getting around to the development of the site.


----------

